# LR2 Mogrify - install problems!



## iintrigue (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys,
I dunno if I'm the only one but has anyone encountered any installation problems when installing imagemagick's Mogrify? I cant see to make it work, and consequently can't make the plug-in work.

Ive installed multiple times and different variations of the file and anytime i attempt to run mogrify.exe it tells me: "This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem" ...

Help!

Thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 29, 2009)

iintrigue, Welcome to the Forums.

I presume you're intending to use Tim Armes Lr/Mogrify?

How have you installed Lr/Mogrify and Image Magick?

Why/how are you attempting to run mogrify.exe?

Mac/PC, etc,?


----------



## matonanjin (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I am having exactly same problem. I have LR/Mogrify correctly installed as plug in.

I have ImageMagick installed in Program/Files/etc.

I have told LR/Mogrify where ImageMagick is.

I run the export and get the same message:
c:\program files\Image Magick-6.5.5-Q16\mogrify.exe is not a valid win32 application

Win XP home
LR 1.something
just downloaded Image Magick so it is current version.

Would appreciate suggestions


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 9, 2009)

A few points to double check?

I see your signature says you have Lightroom 1.something and your profile says 1.4. LR/Mogrify needs at minimum 1.3. Verify that you are using at least 1.3 or higher.

LR/Mogrify has multiple versions. Make certain you downloaded the correct version for your Lightroom version. 

Is your version of XP 32 bit?


----------



## matonanjin (Sep 9, 2009)

_"Verify that you are using at least 1.3 or higher."_ Yup.
_"Make certain you downloaded the correct version for your Lightroom version"_ Yup
_"Is your version of XP 32 bit?"_ Yup.


----------



## Numbnuts2 (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem with Mogrify,and I noticed that in the "Mogrify Outer Border options" (upto 5 available) that they were all ticked,I unticked all but the first one and this solved my problem,whether it will help you or not I don´t know.
Good Luck
James


----------



## trevorguy (Sep 9, 2009)

Ron,
I know you are bumping an old thread but it is headed “LR2Mogrify” and you are using LR 1.4 ( I hope 1.41 in reality as 1.4 was a dog) as such you should be using LRMogrify could it be you have the wrong version?


----------



## matonanjin (Sep 10, 2009)

It is actually 1.4.1 that I have and I know that I have correct version of LR/Mogrify.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you getting exactly the same error message Ron? And which LR/Mogrify version number are you running?


----------



## matonanjin (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Being the brilliant person that I am  I figured it out.

I re-downloaded ImageMagick. I uninstalled the previous one and reinstalled the new download. I have no clue what it was except a possible currupted original download. 

It is now working perfectly. Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2009)

Well done you brilliant person!


----------



## ulvenphoto (Sep 15, 2009)

I would love any suggestions for installing Mogrify. I am hung up in the Export screen in LR 2.4. The post-process actions show in the left hand corner, but when I select anything, "unable to export: please specify the location of the 'mogrify' application." I downloaded Imagemagick (ImageMagick 6.5.5 Q16). Please advise...I just want to get text or a watermark on a number of phtoos without going into Photoshop! Thank you!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2009)

Well done for downloading ImageMagick... have you installed it? If you have, in the Mogrify dialog you need to point it to the ImageMagick location. Scroll down to step 4 on this page: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify.php?sec=install


----------



## ulvenphoto (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, Imagemagick is installed. What I am finding is when I go to "export" in LR, I don't get the option in the dialog box to select "LR/Mogrify," only disk or cd. Because of this, I never get the chance to direct it to Imagemagick. 
I downloaded an "export to Facebook" plug in to see if it worked, and it did. I have the Facebook option in the dialog box. 
Your time and suggestions are greatly appreciated! If I can get this plug-in to work, it can save me tons of time post processing in PS!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 15, 2009)

OK, try this. In the lower left hand side of the export dialog, under Post Process actions, should be some stuff relating to LR2/Mogrify. If there's not a list of details, click on the disclosure (black) triangle to open the list under it. Mogrify Configuration should be checked, if not, select it, and choose Insert, under the list. You should now see a Mogrify Configuration Panel in the right hand side of the Export Dialog. If no details are showing, again click the disclosure triangle to reveal them. The first item shown is the location of mogrify.exe. Use the Choose option to navigate to the location where you installed ImageMagick, and select mogrify.exe, there.


----------



## ulvenphoto (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help...figured it out!!! This forum is incredible!


----------



## Carolina_84 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi!!
I need someone who can help me please... :(
Im using LR 2.5 on windows XP. I just installed Mogrify LR2 and Image Magik, but when I try to export to flickr I get the following error: "Failed to run Mogrify, aborting export" and then "Couldn't render image:./LRMogrifyExportTask.lua:1'8:
&lt;AgErrorID&gt;canceled&lt;/Ag ErrorID&gt;

What can I do?
Thanks all....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Carolina, welcome to the forum!

Ok, few troubleshooting steps for a start...

Which LR/Mogrify version are you using?
What happens if you export directly to your hard drive, taking Flickr out of the equation?


----------



## dicelee (Aug 4, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=5176.msg53443#msg53443 date=125297'437]
Well done for downloading ImageMagick... have you installed it? If you have, in the Mogrify dialog you need to point it to the ImageMagick location. Scroll down to step 4 on this page: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify.php?sec=install
[/quote]
I am having the same problem and I even pointed it out to mogrify but it still doesnt work......it wont let me use the export button!


----------

